# New MK1 TT Owner



## Marsdr (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

Thanks for the add, I'm a proud new owner of an 04 Mk1 3.2 DSG TT

I'm sure I will have hours of fun trawling the knowledge base (wow you guys have been busy)

Wondering if there are any MK 1 Owners in North Lincolnshire, UK, and if they ever meet up?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Welcome


----------

